
GCHQ Has Disclosed Over 20 Vulnerabilities This Year, Including Ones in iOS - Jerry2
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/gchq-vulnerabilities-mozilla-apple
======
bediger4000
I'll bet $100 that GCHQ detected someone else using all those vulnerabilities.
That is, GCHQ was using them (or at least sitting on them for potential uses),
and they detected Dread Hooded Hackers using those same vulnerabilities. Since
they're now out in the wild, GCHQ can't use them for their super secret
defense of the realm. Next best thing: earn a bug bounty on them.

